# Knicks @ Wizards: March 10, 2007



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Knicks:*


> It's only a stomach virus, but Knicks sparkplug Nate Robinson has missed each of the last four games. He's been conspicuously absent for the last week. Robinson has been on bed rest and hooked up to intravenous fluids, but nothing's worked. He even visited a specialist in Manhattan on Sunday. The stomach virus diagnosis was confirmed. He came to practice on the next morning, but was quickly sent home. "Nate's a sick boy right now," Knicks coach Isiah Thomas said.


*Wizards:*


> The Wizards will get Thursday off and return to practice on Friday. When they do, there is a good possibility that Wizards coach Eddie Jordan will have his full complement of players for the first time all season. Michael Ruffin (dizziness) has been cleared to return to the lineup, and Etan Thomas is expected to rejoin the team when they host the Knicks on Saturday. This sets up as a trap game, because it's the first game of a back-to-back series that finishes in Miami on Sunday.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I have 0 confidence that these guys can get a W tonight, because our supporting cast has been dreadful. Here's to hoping for miracle tonight.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

I think I'd call that a good game.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Wow. What a game and what a freaking shot by Francis. Glad to see him have a game like that...


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

Incredible shot, that one was for grandma.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Awesome game.

And I thought Francis was done for the year. He find some magic potion?


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

clutch!!!!
just that one shot prevents everyone from talking about free throws cost us the game. We got lucky cuz BLatche is a garbage ft shooter, but otu guys missed so many we shouldn't have even been in that position. Curry, Jeffires, Marbury, Francis, hit your ft's people. or at least 75% of them


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

knickstorm said:


> clutch!!!!
> just that one shot prevents everyone from talking about free throws cost us the game. We got lucky cuz BLatche is a garbage ft shooter, but otu guys missed so many we shouldn't have even been in that position. Curry, Jeffires, Marbury, Francis, hit your ft's people. or at least 75% of them


Knicks missed alot or FT's but they dominated the boards and their offensive rebounds kept them close to have the position to win the game.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> I think I'd call that a good game.


Well yeah its kinda "alls well that ends well" type of thing.


But it does kind of hide the fact that we tried to shot ourseleves in the foot AGIAN with FTs.

But anyway crazy shot by Francis. :yay:


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

knicks have the 8th spot in the playoffs!!!!!!!!!!!


OMFG


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

I only caught the last 4 mintues only tv, but I was wondering if the knicks were ever done by a large amount?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

ChosenFEW said:


> knicks have the 8th spot in the playoffs!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> OMFG


Word...


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE class=tablehead cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #225ea8; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>NEW YORK KNICKS</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jared Jeffries, GF</TD><TD>31</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Malik Rose, F</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Eddy Curry, C</TD><TD>43</TD><TD>8-18</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>19</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Steve Francis, PG</TD><TD>39</TD><TD>8-19</TD><TD>5-10</TD><TD>5-7</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>26</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Stephon Marbury, PG</TD><TD>44</TD><TD>4-15</TD><TD>3-9</TD><TD>4-6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>15</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Channing Frye, FC</TD><TD>30</TD><TD>6-13</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Mardy Collins, G</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Nate Robinson, G</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Renaldo Balkman, F</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Kelvin Cato, C</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jerome James, FC</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Quentin Richardson, GF</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP SORE LOWER BACK</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*33-80*</TD><TD>*8-20*</TD><TD>*16-28*</TD><TD>*18*</TD><TD>*26*</TD><TD>*44*</TD><TD>*19*</TD><TD>*4*</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*16*</TD><TD>*26*</TD><TD>*90*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*41.3%*</TD><TD>*40.0%*</TD><TD>*57.1%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 16 (19)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #0e3764; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>WASHINGTON WIZARDS</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Caron Butler, SF</TD><TD>39</TD><TD>5-13</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Antawn Jamison, F</TD><TD>38</TD><TD>7-16</TD><TD>2-7</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>18</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Brendan Haywood, C</TD><TD>31</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>DeShawn Stevenson, SG</TD><TD>29</TD><TD>4-12</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Gilbert Arenas, PG</TD><TD>45</TD><TD>5-14</TD><TD>3-7</TD><TD>12-12</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>25</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Darius Songaila, PF</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Etan Thomas, FC</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Antonio Daniels, PG</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jarvis Hayes, SF</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Andray Blatche, F</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Calvin Booth, C</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Roger Mason, PG</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*29-72*</TD><TD>*5-16*</TD><TD>*26-31*</TD><TD>*8*</TD><TD>*27*</TD><TD>*35*</TD><TD>*16*</TD><TD>*7*</TD><TD>*4*</TD><TD>*15*</TD><TD>*25*</TD><TD>*89*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*40.3%*</TD><TD>*31.3%*</TD><TD>*83.9%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 15 (9)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*Flagrant Fouls:* None
*Technicals:* 1 NEWYORK ( S Francis 1 )
*Officials:* Scott Foster , Mark Wunderlich , Leroy Richardson 
*Attendance:* 20,173
*Time:* 02:27


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=350 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=left>










*New York Knicks' Steve Francis (1) launches his 3-point, game-winning shot at the buzzer next to Washington Wizards' Antonio Daniels, left, during an NBA basketball game Saturday, March 10, 2007, in Washington. The Knicks won 90-89. (AP Photo/Haraz N. Ghanbari)*​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=380 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=left>










*New York Knicks' Steve Franics (1) celebrates with teammates after he hit the game-winning 3-point shot at the buzzer during an NBA basketball game against the Washington Wizards, Saturday, March 10, 2007, in Washington. The Knicks won 90-89. (AP Photo/Haraz N. Ghanbari)*
​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Knicks lose to the teams they should beat, then beat the teams they should lose to. Ill never get it.:frenchy:


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

Free throws 16-28. Not good stat



BUT STEVIE!!!! IS AMAZING!!!!


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Nice shot by Franchise. Man, have I been sleepin' on the Kincks.

Good luck to you all for the playoff push.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Truknicksfan said:


> Knicks lose to the teams they should beat, then beat the teams they should lose to. Ill never get it.:frenchy:


Sonics have a winning record on the road. They're the only team in the league with a losing record at home and a winning record away.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Sonics have a winning record on the road. They're the only team in the league with a losing record at home and a winning record away.


Who said anything about the sonics? How about the hawks, the bobcats, the sixers the celtics and so on....those are the teams we should beat that we have lost several games to this year.


----------



## djtoneblaze (Nov 22, 2004)

Truknicksfan said:


> I only caught the last 4 mintues only tv, but I was wondering if the knicks were ever done by a large amount?


No, they were never down by a large amount; that's why I was surprised when they won. I'm used to the Knicks doing one of two things: going up big and blowing the lead, or going down big and making a huge comeback.


----------

